# pike Island Ice



## Kip-eye71 (Dec 24, 2012)

I was curious if there was ice on the river, and or if it was fishable. I am getting 
cabin fever, thinking of going tomorrow but don't want to drive all the way down 
and not be able to fish!! If anybody has any info i would really appreciate it....
THANKS!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Kip-eye71 said:


> I was curious if there was ice on the river, and or if it was fishable. I am getting
> cabin fever, thinking of going tomorrow but don't want to drive all the way down
> and not be able to fish!! If anybody has any info i would really appreciate it....
> THANKS!!


Millersburge?
Does this mean that your not catching ANYTHING around Coshocton?

Funny thing,,, I'D RATHER BE THERE!!!

I just drove over the Mahoning,,, rt 224 near New Castle.
It was pert-near jammed solid 2 or 3 days ago,,,, NO ICE IN SIGHT, Today.

Judging by this prediction;
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2

I should be down there (ORiver) Sun, Mon, & Tues.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Big chunks floating down the Ohio right now, and the current is moving pretty good. You could probably fish from the bank, but you're not going to be able to do much from a boat....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Kip-eye71 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response guys, hey Doboy I don't know if the fish are biting in coshocton its been to cold for me!!
I started going to the ohio about 2 years ago and ever since I guess I got the bug.
So when I can't fish the local lakes or lake erie I end up going down to the OH 
Badbub, I usually shore fish pike island lock & dam


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

SSSsssHHHhhh,, There's no fish AT all in any of the rivers running thru the Coshocton area. Killer whale sighting the other day in the Muskingum and all the fish left for parts unknown.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Skippy said:


> SSSsssHHHhhh,, There's no fish AT all in any of the rivers running thru the Coshocton area. Killer whale sighting the other day in the Muskingum and *all the fish left for parts unknown*.



Ya Right Skippy,,, they left for sure,,,, but I think WE know where,,,,
they're hiding in the bottom OF YOUR FREEZER! 

I just wish I had a MONTH to explore those Coshocton waters,,,,
Even I might be able to FIND a fish or two! 


Once-upon-a-time, I was sit'n on the swing on the Musky River bank, eat'n a sammy, when two bloaks came floating down-river, casting.
When I asked them what'sup, they held up a DOUBLED-UP stringer FULL of keeper sauger,,,,, 
*I JUST CAN'T GET THAT PICTURE OUT OF MY MIND!*

(should I mention where 'bouts this was??? lmbo!)


----------

